# Equipment Evaluations???



## Raven1911 (Feb 26, 2007)

I am new to AT, but am wondering why this site doesn't have equipment evaluations? ie: quivers, releases, arrows, fletchings, slings, etc. Can we get some of the sponsors to donate some new products for administrators to test/try out and give us some written feedback on the product before we decide to buy it for ourselves? I think it would help to get some constructive evaluation of a product via a fellow member/admin on AT. Again, I am unsure if something like this is started on AT, but I have gone to the evaulations thread and only see the sights, drop aways, and bows for 2006 and nothing else. I think individual evaluation/impressions would be awesome to add to this category, especially for new products coming out.:wink:


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

just use the search funtion and you'll find a ton of reviews on the most common equipment...


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

*products*

slowly but surely- we did do just a couple singular evaluations on our website (link in my signature).. and we'll be working to do more. AT is also a great place for comparative evaluations. We have a few reports coming out.


----------

